# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Freetown [Αγιος Λαυρέντιος Φανερωμένη]

## pantelis2009

Το Freetown (e.x Αγιος Λαυρέντιος Φανερωμένη) κατασκευάστηκε το 1997 με ΙΜΟ 8734633 και έκανε τη γραμμή Φανερωμένη - Πάχη. 
Στα τέλη του 2009 έφυγε για τη Sierra Leone.
Εδώ σαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στις 09-09-2007 στη Φανερωμένη.
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ &#93.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Freetown (e.x Αγιος Λαυρέντιος Φανερωμένη) κατασκευάστηκε το 1997 με ΙΜΟ 8734633 και έκανε τη γραμμή Φανερωμένη - Πάχη. 
> Στα τέλη του 2009 έφυγε για τη Sierra Leone.
> Εδώ σαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στις 09-09-2007 στη Φανερωμένη.
> Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ &#93.jpg


Μια αλλη ομορφη φωτογραφια του φιλου _Espresso Venezia_  εδω  http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1573860
1573860.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν ακόμα το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στις 20-09-2009, έκανε δρομολόγια Φανερωμένη-Πάχη.
Για το Νικόλα, το Γιώργο και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ &#93.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλοπρεπές ανάκτορο μπροστά στις βάρκες με τις οποίες πηγαίναμε από την Παχη στην Φανερωμενη το 1959.

----------


## giorgos....

Όσο σκάβεις, τόσο βρίσκεις.

Το *Freetown ex Άγιος Λαυρέντιος Φανερωμέν*η, δεμένο στο *Targrin* της *Sierra Leone*
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, μόλις έχει δέσει. Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία, παρέα με το *Bai Bureh ex Κώστα ΘΙΙΙ*.

mv freetown1.JPG mv freetown 2.JPG
πηγή: www.mercyshipadventure.blogspot.gr

----------


## SteliosK

Ταξίδι 5 ωρών από τη Σιέρα Λεόνε μέχρι το αεροδρόμιο με το βαποράκι.
Δεξιά βλέπουμε το μισοβυθισμένο *Great Scarcies [Fanta, Ιωάννης Αποστόλης, Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης]* και
κατα τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού γίνεται και η συνάντηση με το *Mahera [Στέφανος Φράγκος]*




freetown 2.jpg freetown.jpg Aγιος Λαυρεντιος Φανερωμενη.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όποιος καταφέρει να μου πει τι πρωτόκολλο έχει και πόσοι .......ήταν μέσα, κερδίζει .....λουκούμι.  :Fat:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη η φωτογραφια πολυ θα σας αρεσει!... Και τα τρια ονοματα μαζι!!!! *Freetown, Αγιος Λαυρεντιος, Φανερωμενη*
http://www.theinertia.com/surf/lost-...ion/?pid=16781

5.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως Νικόλα η ιστορία του ανάγλυφη ή με μπογιά σε μία φωτογραφία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στις 20-09-2009 πηγαίνοντας να πιάσει στη Φανερωμένη.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ-ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ-02--20-09-2009.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ στις 20-09-2009 πηγαίνοντας να πιάσει στη Φανερωμένη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184305


Ένα από τα πλέον τρανταχτά παραδείγματα (το όνομα του πλοίου) της θρησκοληψίας που μας διακατέχει ως λαό. Δεν έφτανε το ένα, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ, κολλήσανε δίπλα και το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ να μην μείνει κανείς παραπονεμένος. Double enhanced protection η παντοφλίτσα από τους αγίους μας, παντός καιρού, και με τέτοιο όνομα δεν φοβόμαστε τίποτα  !!

----------


## GST

Αν μετρήσετε πόσα από τα ανοιχτού τύπου που κυκλοφορούν σήμερα στην Ελλάδα έχουν όνομα σχετικό με τη θρησκεία, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι το ποσοστό είναι κάτω από 50%.  
(και στον Ωρωπό που θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, 1 με 2 στα 12 και πλέον ήταν όλα τα χρόνια τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα, δηλ. το Αγ. Νικόλας και το Ευαγγελίστρια)

Επίσης και το γεγονός ότι άλλαξε όνομα το "ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ"  σε Αρχαιοελληνικό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα κόλλημα με τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα.

----------


## Orpheas

Στο προκείμενο ειναι ο πολιούχος του νησιού και το αλλο το μοναστήρι που καλη ώρα σήμερα γινεται χαμός .. το νησί τιμάει ..

πιο πολυ εντύπωση μου κανει " η Παναγια Παραβουνιωτισσα" παρα αυτο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε GST.
Αλίμονο μας αν το ποσοστό υπερέβαινε το 50%. Τότε ως λαός δεν θα είμαστε θρησκόληπτοι, αλλά ....θρησκοβαρεμένοι.

Η μία συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή, του Ωρωπού, στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, δεν αποτελεί αξιόπιστο κριτήριο. Πρόχειρα μπορώ να σου αντιπαραθέσω την γραμμή Πάρου - Αντίπαρου όπου και οι τρεις παντόφλες που δουλεύουν εκεί έχουν θρησκευτικά ονόματα, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ ΙΙ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ, ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΟΥ (όπως επίσης και οι προηγούμενες τρεις που έφυγαν γιατί πουλήθηκαν, ΑΓΙΟΙ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ), ποσοστά δηλαδή 100% αλλά σαφώς μη καθοριστικά ως προς το πραγματικό γενικό ποσοστό.

Το ότι το ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ μετονομάστηκε σε ΜΕΝΕΚΡΑΤΗΣ προσωπικά για μένα δεν σημαίνει ότι "δεν υπάρχει κανένα κόλλημα με τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα" γενικώς, αλλά ότι δεν έχει κανένα κόλλημα με τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα ο νέος του πλοιοκτήτης. Πολύ δε περισσότερο που το όνομα ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ ήταν καθαρά τοπικιστικό της βόρειας Εύβοιας, λόγω του γνωστού μοναστηριού, και το ΜΕΝΕΚΡΑΤΗΣ ευρέως γνωστό και ιστορικό όνομα στην Κέρκυρα.

Φίλε Orpheas.

Σεβαστό και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ως πολιούχος, σεβαστό και το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ως όνομα του μοναστηριού. Και τα δύο μαζί ως όνομα σε πλοίο, προσωπικά το θεωρώ ως θρησκόληπτη επιλογή. Παρατραβηγμένο μεν ως παράδειγμα αυτό που θα αναφέρω, αλλά με αυτήν την λογική (δεν εννοώ την δική σου λογική) ένα φέρρυ που δουλεύει στον Πειραιά, να το ονομάσουνε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ - ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ (πολιούχος - προστάτης των ναυτικών - μητρόπολη).

----------


## GST

φίλε Espresso Venezia 

Σου θυμίζω ότι ούτε η Αιδηψός, ούτε τα Στύρα, ούτε το Ρίο (εκτός από το ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ)  έχουν φέρρυ με θρησκευτικά ονόματα. Αρα, τα όποια "θρησκευτικά" υπάρχουν ακόμη έχουν σχέση κυρίως είτε με τον προστάτη των ναυτικών, είτε με κάποιον Αγιο που τιμάται ιδιαίτερα σε κάποιον τόπο και είναι μικρή μειοψηφία. 
Να σου πω επίσης ότι και αρχαιοελληνικά ονόματα υπάρχουν σε φερρυ (τουλάχιστον 8) και πολλά περισσότερα άλλα ονόματα που δεν εντάσσονται σε κάποια κατηγορία ονομάτων (πχ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ κλπ.). 
Αρα, το συμπέρασμά σου δεν βγαίνει ... Το όνομα είναι απλά μια επιλογή ενός πλειοκτήτη (που συνήθως έχει σχέση με έναν τόπο) και δεν υποδηλώνει τίποτα άλλο....

Δεν θα απαντήσω πάλι για αυτό, γιατί το forum είναι για να χαιρόμαστε τα όμορφα σκαριά και μόνο. Απλά ασχολήθηκα γιατί με ενόχλησε η λέξη "θρησκόληπτος", που είναι πολύ υπερβολική σε σχέση και με την αφορμή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....το forum είναι για να χαιρόμαστε τα όμορφα σκαριά και μόνο....


Δεν νομίζω. To forum πρωτίστως είναι "τόπος" συζήτησης, και καλοπροαίρετης ανταλλαγής απόψεων σε θέματα που αφορούν τα πλοία. Για να τα χαρούμε πάμε στα λιμάνια και στις παραλίες.  Ακούστηκαν οι απόψεις μας λοιπόν περι ονοματοδοσίας θρησκόληπτης ή μη, κανείς δεν επέβαλε τίποτα και σε κανέναν, και.... πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Ναύαρχος

> φίλε Espresso Venezia 
> 
> Σου θυμίζω ότι ούτε η Αιδηψός, ούτε τα Στύρα, ούτε το Ρίο (εκτός από το ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ)  έχουν φέρρυ με θρησκευτικά ονόματα. Αρα, τα όποια "θρησκευτικά" υπάρχουν ακόμη έχουν σχέση κυρίως είτε με τον προστάτη των ναυτικών, είτε με κάποιον Αγιο που τιμάται ιδιαίτερα σε κάποιον τόπο και είναι μικρή μειοψηφία. 
> Να σου πω επίσης ότι και αρχαιοελληνικά ονόματα υπάρχουν σε φερρυ (τουλάχιστον 8) και πολλά περισσότερα άλλα ονόματα που δεν εντάσσονται σε κάποια κατηγορία ονομάτων (πχ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ κλπ.). 
> Αρα, το συμπέρασμά σου δεν βγαίνει ... Το όνομα είναι απλά μια επιλογή ενός πλειοκτήτη (που συνήθως έχει σχέση με έναν τόπο) και δεν υποδηλώνει τίποτα άλλο....
> 
> Δεν θα απαντήσω πάλι για αυτό, γιατί το forum είναι για να χαιρόμαστε τα όμορφα σκαριά και μόνο. Απλά ασχολήθηκα γιατί με ενόχλησε η λέξη "θρησκόληπτος", που είναι πολύ υπερβολική σε σχέση και με την αφορμή.


Να θυμήσω ότι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ το πήραν τα ρυμουλκά ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ  και ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι . Κατά τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει μια ανυπόφορη θρησκοληψία. 3 πλοία και τα τρία με θρησκευτικά ονόματα.

----------


## Ναύαρχος

Τα πλοία δεν είναι εκκλησίες .Είναι δημόσια μεταφορικά μέσα.  Ρωτήσαν έναν Ιουδαίο αν θέλει να μπαίνει σε πλοίο που λέγεται Παναγία Γρηγορούσα ή Παντoκράτωρ ή Άγιο Παΐσιο; Ένα τζιχαντιστή που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα τον ρωτήσαμε αν θέλει να βλέπει ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ; Πρέπει να βγει νόμος που να απαγορεύει την θρησκευτική ονοματοδοσία όπως απαγορεύει π.χ. να ονομάσει το πλοίο του κάποιος με το όνομα ΛΕΣΒΙΑ. Επίσης σε περίπτωση ναυαγίου τι θα λέει ο κόσμος;;;; Βούλιαξε η Παναγία ...βούλιαξε η Παναγία. Το φαντάζεστε τι βλάσφημο θα ήταν; .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρέπει να βγει νόμος που να απαγορεύει την θρησκευτική ονοματοδοσία .


Aυτό που ζητάς είναι εντελώς παράλογο κ δεν συμβαίνει πουθενά στον κόσμο εκτός ίσως σε αθεϊστικά καθεστώτα.Τα ονόματα που ενδεχομένως να απαγορεύονται είναι αυτά που προσβάλλουν τα χρηστά ήθη.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα παρακαλέσω να δείξετε έλεος  :Dejection:  και να μη συνεχιστεί η θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου συζήτηση στο παρόν θέμα. Αν υπάρχει διάθεση ας τα πείτε στις Συζητήσεις.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σαφώς και έχεις δίκιο, μιας και βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος. Η συζήτηση όμως που έγινε δεν είναι γενικώς "θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου" ώστε να μπορεί να συνεχιστεί (αν συνεχιστεί) στο θέμα των γενικών συζητήσεων, αλλά συζήτηση που αφορά τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα που δίνονται σε πλοία.

Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη το σωστό είναι τα παραπάνω "επίμαχα" ποστ να μεταφερθούν σε νέο θέμα στο subforum "Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας", το οποίο θα έχει ως αντικείμενο του τις ονοματοδοσίες πλοίων, θέμα το οποίο μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει και προσωπικά το θεωρώ απαραίτητο.

----------

